# Tt mk2 headlights



## Debbie and Mark (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok, lenses changed without much fuss at all.

What are those little spring clips that hold the lens to the shell called.

Try as I might I couldn't help loosing a couple as they went ping over my shoulder.

Would like to get a few extra.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Moved post to main MK2 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not sure they are available as a separate part. You might have to buy a complete light to get hold of them...maybe ask breakers if they have any smashed ones laying around


----------

